# The story of a Walmart betta



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

First of all, I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place!

I was walking into Walmart, looking for the treat logs my gerbils love. The bettas happen to be right next to the small pet section. Of course I was going to look!  The bettas did not look happy, at all. Sitting at the bottom of their cups, begging people to take them home and get them out of the nightmare. One little betta caught my eye. He was a black crowntail. I love black bettas, as they can be hard to get, and look awesome. The cup he was in was disgusting. The bottom was not clear like the cup was, it was brown! Plus, the Cambodian betta next to him was looking for a fight, and the little black betta was obviously not looking for one, and scared of that betta. I just couldn't leave him there. I don't want to support Walmart on fish keeping, But he looked so sad and I couldn't resist. So, I bought him. Only problem was, I was on vacation. It was a medium-long trip home that he didn't enjoy much. When I did get home, he went straight into a cycled (because I always keep a cycled tank handy!:-D) tank with a filter and heater. He is so much happier now, and I don't have a favorite betta, but he does have a special place in my heart. The little, sad, black betta won my heart, and he is so much happier now.


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi! First off, even though it may seem cheesy or weird or out of place, thank you for helping that poor betta fish. I know one time at Petco I was getting some dog treats with my mom and I looked at all the bettas, I saw one that was really suffering. I had an old 1.5 gal tank that I could use for him, but my mom said no, I already had a betta. The poor thing was so hungry he was biting his fins, and tail. It broke my heart to leave him there, luckily, I had my betta's omega one flakes with me, ( had to get some more) so I unscrewed the cap and gave him what was left, he ate it so fast, I swear it was like lightning! I know we can't save every betta, but at least we can help the ones that really need it!:-D

edit: if i were to get the betta, i wouldn't have kept him in the 1.5 forever, i would've moved him into a bigger one, that one would've been temporary. (just had to clear that up!)


----------



## Evil Lurks (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, new here. This Christmas I went to petco to buy a tadpole for my kids (6 and 2) to raise a frog. Did not really plan anything, just thought it would be a good experience for them. The store had no tadpoles, so I browsed the bettas. They were sad. Made eye contact with a red one, called dragon scale, that sounded cool so I bought a little cube home- .75 gallons. I forgot to buy food. 
I kept him in that store container(macaroni salad) overnight. Didn't want to pour him into new tap water in little tank. Put him in the little tank next day- got him food and a banana plant, watch him for hours, Christmas comes and the kids love him, he sits on the kitchen counter for a couple weeks and gets a lot of attention. But always changing water and feeling bad for his small arrangement. Began studying sites like this. Added a small heater, he perked up and became very active, but I don't like the small cube he's in. 
I had a 33 gallon still at my parents from a turtle years ago, was dirty but cleaned it up nice, had a real heater and filter. Spent too much on lights, substrate, plants, api test kit, tetra safe start, drift wood and plants. Spent hours and days watching YouTube fish videos, these sites, aqua bid and awkward visits to local fish shop. Got it up and running good, you've never seen a happier fish. 
Introduced Pygmy corys- soo small he does not bother them. Added neon tetras, they look great and are fun to watch, the Betta chases them but is too slow to catch 'em. Now he seems to chase them for fun. And I enjoy watching, and have avoided tv, which is the worst plague for mankind.
A sad $9 fish cost me hundreds to provide acceptable conditions. Petco only got the $9 and whatever the .75 gallon bowl cost. Things to keep in mind, impulse buying just because you're there? in my case it worked out, but think the other 30 fish there that night are likely gone or still suffering. 
Will no longer support places like that.


----------



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

UPDATE: Nightshadow has passed away, and It's been a few months, but my heart still hurts from losing him. Goodbye, my sweet.


----------

